# My Facebook like button doesnt work on my big cartel store, HELP



## Papparel (Jan 14, 2013)

My Facebook like button doesnt work on my big cartel store, It wants my username, I put my username in and it doesn't work, it goes to a page that says 'this link or page is broken' am I doing something wrong or is it a problem with big cartel or Facebook?


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

If you can't get it to work you could always add a facebook icon somewhere on your homepage and add a hyperlink to your facebook page.


----------



## debiak (Apr 30, 2013)

I had the same problem. It turns out that the FB link did not have the correct address in it. It was missing the word "THE". Double check the spelling in your link. It could be as easy as a mis-spelling. Good luck!


----------

